# 2009 Bell Drop full face $30 on JensonUSA



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Saw this looking through stuff, good deal, figured I would pass it on :thumbsup:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HE290G10-Bell+Drop+Helmet+09.aspx


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

That is a deal! Im gonna pick one up. $30 bucks can't be beat!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I got a small one for my boy. They threw in a free video, and shipped it for free too!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like it might have been a mistake. The link doesn't work any more.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow. My boss isn't going to be stoked on that one... That's the cheapest ever. 

Now why can't the price of a D2 carbon be that cheap?


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

bought a matte black in L. Sweet. free economy shipping too but they were out of the free DVD.


----------



## MTP360 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweet thanks, thats got to be a mistake. I picked up a large olive.

Thanks Again.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

jutny said:


> bought a matte black in L. Sweet. free economy shipping too.


Ditto. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I wish I could fit my XL cranium into a large shell.


----------



## sjbdeebo2 (Apr 19, 2009)

I got a Med in matte black. The DVD was sold out...


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up - picked up the matte black medium, along with one of the pro-tec style dave mirra helmets for $10... free shipping too!


----------



## first.hander (Oct 29, 2008)

sweet deal! picked up a M white/red... anyone know how bell fits? I measured my head at 22".


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Ordered. Small Matte. Shibby!


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

have the CG version of it....now have the black/white one as a backup for when i smack my dome on a big f-ing rock and crack my helmet Thanks Jenson!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

nice find

i got 1 black and white large for me and a small matte black for the wife.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

also
i find it funny that the 08 version of it is 80 bucks......and the 09 is only 30...gotta be a mistake...oh well


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah I ordered a white/red but I am not holding my breath. BUT if it does show up then awesome I got a sweet lid for 30 bucks.


----------



## dementedfatty (Apr 15, 2006)

...i only see a lid for 130...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Sale over! You snooze, you looze!
Thanks for the heads up, csermonet.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

dementedfatty said:


> ...i only see a lid for 130...


Ah ha!!! Looks like the jig is up! 

I bet someone in the web department is in trouble right now...


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Well like I said I snagged a red/white. Partly because I thought it was crazy looking and partly because it said it would be in stock in 4 days. So I guess I will just wait and see.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Let us know if Jenson honors this or is they re-neg


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

*went through on my bank...*

04/21/2009 JEN*WWW.JENSONUSA.CO -$30.00

thats what my bank says.... looks like it worked i guess ill find out for sure tomorrow wether or not it gets shipped for real and i get a second awesome lid for real cheap...:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

I already had one..


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

SON OF A $#*& !!! So missed it by what, 4 hours?


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

CaliforniaNicco said:


> I already had one..


that didnt stop me  
nice to have a good backup:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> I wish I could fit my XL cranium into a large shell.


There Large is big dude, i'm an XL in every other helmet but the large fits me like a glove.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

HA, i got one for my dad! matte black, large. my order form and CC statement both say 30 smackers + Hypnosis.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah my brother had decided on the matte green one, ran out to his truck to get his wallet and when he came back they had pulled it. 
he was pissed.

i really hope they honor it cause i made out well.


----------



## Goldvice (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a Bell Drop for awhile and for anyone who is considering buying a full face helmet I really wouldn't recommend the Drop. Bell is incredibly slow to update their product designs. It seems like a helmet that was designed in the 1970's or something. It seems heavy, the ventilation is terrible, and they have horrible quality control. The roost didn't even fit on properly...the holes weren't in the right place to allow the retaining screws to fit in place once the tabs were snapped in. Also the velcro on the lining has nothing to grab onto on the inside of the helmet so it tends to slip out of place when you put the helmet on. 

Also, as Ryan Daugherty said, the sizes are all like a size up from what they say. The Large fits like an X-Large. Even if you find the right size, it's way bulkier than other helmets. It feels huge on your head and has worse field of vision than other helmets from competitors. It's also much harder to turn your head in this thing. For some reason it feels way heavier than they say it is. It feels like you're wearing a full sized motorcycle helmet when you're wearing it.

You can't screw around when picking a full face helmet. It has to fit perfectly and feel right on your head. I recommend not to buy a helmet you haven't tried on before. If it's too loose on your cheeks or on your crown or too tight on your crown then you have to ship it back and have to pay the shipping costs three times just to get a replacement.

As far as good helmets are concerned I recommend Giro Remedy 2009, which sell for $100-130 dollars, same if not cheaper than the Drop 2009, or the Specialized Deviant, which sells for about $170. If you can afford the Deviant I recommend it because it's a very well made helmet with additional features that make it worth the extra $40.

If you're all about cheap and nothing else matters, there's the Bellistic 2008 that sells for about $60 or the Bellistic 2009 that sells for around $80.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Huh?*



Goldvice said:


> I had a Bell Drop for awhile and for anyone who is considering buying a full face helmet I really wouldn't recommend the Drop. Bell is incredibly slow to update their product designs. It seems like a helmet that was designed in the 1970's or something. It seems heavy, the ventilation is terrible, and they have horrible quality control. The roost didn't even fit on properly...the holes weren't in the right place to allow the retaining screws to fit in place once the tabs were snapped in. Also the velcro on the lining has nothing to grab onto on the inside of the helmet so it tends to slip out of place when you put the helmet on.
> 
> Also, as Ryan Daugherty said, the sizes are all like a size up from what they say. The Large fits like an X-Large. Even if you find the right size, it's way bulkier than other helmets. It feels huge on your head and has worse field of vision than other helmets from competitors. It's also much harder to turn your head in this thing. For some reason it feels way heavier than they say it is. It feels like you're wearing a full sized motorcycle helmet when you're wearing it.
> 
> ...


i dont know what helmet you are talking about:skep: ..but the one i own is real comfy and its not that heavy and i feel super secure in it...thats why when i saw the deal i snagged another one(hope it shows up)...the Giro Remedy is essentially the same exact helmet...same company basically. and the deviant seems like its just a xc helmet with a chinbar...Bell has been making great products for a real long time and they stand by them as well.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Goldvice said:


> blah blah blahQUOTE]
> 
> Mick Hannah wears one. :thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My first DH helemt was a Bell. Good quality, light, vented enough, but a size L was not big enough for my giant head.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Goldvice said:


> I had a Bell Drop for awhile and for anyone who is considering buying a full face helmet I really wouldn't recommend the Drop. Bell is incredibly slow to update their product designs. It seems like a helmet that was designed in the 1970's or something. It seems heavy, the ventilation is terrible, and they have horrible quality control. The roost didn't even fit on properly...the holes weren't in the right place to allow the retaining screws to fit in place once the tabs were snapped in. Also the velcro on the lining has nothing to grab onto on the inside of the helmet so it tends to slip out of place when you put the helmet on.
> 
> Also, as Ryan Daugherty said, the sizes are all like a size up from what they say. The Large fits like an X-Large. Even if you find the right size, it's way bulkier than other helmets. It feels huge on your head and has worse field of vision than other helmets from competitors. It's also much harder to turn your head in this thing. For some reason it feels way heavier than they say it is. It feels like you're wearing a full sized motorcycle helmet when you're wearing it.
> 
> ...


i don't believe its a dodgy helmet, but even if i did who cares, its a brand new Bell full face helmet for $30 bucks with free eco shipping and a free dvd! that's a no brainer


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like mine went through.
I don't see the dvd though 

_Thank you for ordering from Jenson USA! Your order has been received. 
Unless you are otherwise notified, your order will be processed and sent 
to our warehouse for fulfillment.

Below is a confirmation of your order. We'll begin processing your order 
promply based on the instructions we received from you at checkout. 
We strive to ship all complete overnight, 2-Day, and ground parcels the 
same day. Please note that economy shipping orders may take up to 3 
business days to ship (your order will still be delivered in the promised 
time)._


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Weird....I've ridden the Drop for a year now and it's been super comfortable and relatively light. I owned a Bellistic for a couple years before this and I think the Drop's a more comfortable helmet.

Also, Giro and Bell are owned by the same company. Helmets vary slightly in design, but they both are tested to the same standards and have similar quality control. I like the Drop so much, I bought a second one y'day with this deal (albeit a different color).

Anyone that really DH's much, I wouldn't recommend the Deviant. Too flimsy/light for bigger hits. I've got a couple buddies that cracked them super easily.

EB



Goldvice said:


> I had a Bell Drop for awhile and for anyone who is considering buying a full face helmet I really wouldn't recommend the Drop. Bell is incredibly slow to update their product designs. It seems like a helmet that was designed in the 1970's or something. It seems heavy, the ventilation is terrible, and they have horrible quality control. The roost didn't even fit on properly...the holes weren't in the right place to allow the retaining screws to fit in place once the tabs were snapped in. Also the velcro on the lining has nothing to grab onto on the inside of the helmet so it tends to slip out of place when you put the helmet on.
> 
> Also, as Ryan Daugherty said, the sizes are all like a size up from what they say. The Large fits like an X-Large. Even if you find the right size, it's way bulkier than other helmets. It feels huge on your head and has worse field of vision than other helmets from competitors. It's also much harder to turn your head in this thing. For some reason it feels way heavier than they say it is. It feels like you're wearing a full sized motorcycle helmet when you're wearing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

well i'm hoping i picked the right size, i'm a L in my Rockgardn Blacklite, and my Shoei RF1000 motorcycle lid.

i ordered a L in the bell, hopefully it wont be too large.


----------



## Goldvice (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, helmets are like seats. What feels great for one person could feel terrible for another. Which is why I'm going to stress again that no one should buy a helmet they haven't tried on before.

As far as Bell and Giro being the same company. Giro was bought by Bell, but it doesn't mean the helmet designs are the same. In fact, the helmets are nothing at all alike. If you think they are you obviously haven't tried them both on. The Drop was designed by the same team that designed the Moto-8 motocross helmet, which is essentially a motorcycle helmet without a visor, which is why the Drop feels almost like a full on motorcycle helmet, limiting your ability to turn your head more than a bicycle helmet should. 

You know, at 30 bucks I probably would have bought one too, for resale. So I can't blame you for jumping on the opportunity, but that 30 dollar deal was a mistake anyway, so whoever ordered one already got it and now Jenson has changed it. I'm glad to see Jenson is honoring the deal.

I don't know that much about the Specialized Deviant actually. I tried one on and I really liked the chin strap, but the Medium feels too tight while the Large feel a little too large. I also liked the adjustment strap in the back but I don't know how well it actually works. It seemed like one of the lightest full face helmets on the market. Maybe they sacrificed some quality to decrease the weight. I have a Remedy, because it's cheaper than the Deviant and fits way better for me. Plus it looks way more cool. Deviant has semi ugly patterns on it.

And the Bellistic, I only brought that up because it's one of the cheapest full face helmets on the market. I'm not at all recommending it over others.

BTW, I'm not at all saying the Drop is unsafe, Maybe it can take a massive blow, but when the roost doesn't fit on and the velcro on the liner has nothing to grab onto...come on! All else aside, how can I recommend a helmet like that?

I'm going to say again, try it before you buy it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

says 130 now??????


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I tried to get in on this and placed my order while it was still at $30, checked my email order confirmation and no helmet was listed...


----------



## first.hander (Oct 29, 2008)

ok i ordered right before i posted here and it just shipped....good luck to all who got in at $30!


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

Item Status Key
RV -	Qty in stock. BO -	Qty not in stock. SH -	Qty shipped. CN -	Qty cancelled. RT -	Qty returned.

Item Description Qty RV BO SH CN RT Price Item Total 
1. BELL DROP HELMET '09	1	0	0	1	0	0	$30.00	$30.00 
Blk/White, Medium	

Order History
Order #	Order Status	Date Placed
774747	All Items Shipped	4/20/2009


f-ing awesome.... im pumped


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

:lol: Its up on the site for $130 now, it was only missing a 1 :lol:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Holy crap. Im pumped


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Mine says shipped too.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

gotta love tech guys who forget to hit the number 1 and internet instant purchasing  or maybe its just an awesome marketing thing....maybe make people buy **** from them more often...i know i will


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> That is a deal! Im gonna pick one up. $30 bucks can't be beat!


no more half lid and goggles? :eekster:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

For sure someone forgot a 1. Good job to the peeps that got a deal.

I am happy I have a pair of Remedy CF, a madmax, and a bellistic to use for now....

Could you imagine the warehouse - "hey Freddy, how come we are selling our entire stock of these in the last 45 minutes......"


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

after i get mine i might email them asking about the awesome deal they gave me


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

no don't dude because there are people praying that they don't notice before back orders get in.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

my wifes just shipped. i hope mine does. it says it will ship april 30th.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

006_007 said:


> For sure someone forgot a 1. Good job to the peeps that got a deal.
> 
> I am happy I have a pair of Remedy CF, a madmax, and a bellistic to use for now....
> 
> Could you imagine the warehouse - "hey Freddy, how come we are selling our entire stock of these in the last 45 minutes......"


*orders start piling in*
CEO of Bell: WE'RE RICH WE'RE RICH! THEY'RE BUYING THEM LIKE MAD!!!
*man whispers in ear of CEO*
CEO of Bell: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...........


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

*oh ill wait a month or so*



yellowjeep said:


> no don't dude because there are people praying that they don't notice before back orders get in.


im not gonna be a dick and do it right off the bat when it shows up...it says it shipped but im gonna wait a month or so and find out exactly what happened on their end:thumbsup:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Great, picked a perfect week for my debit card to expire and be waiting for a new one in the mail. Canceled the credit card last year, regretting that decision, I would've bought two and wouldn't have worried about helmets for the next ten years!


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

CdaleProph6 said:


> im not gonna be a dick and do it right off the bat when it shows up...it says it shipped but im gonna wait a month or so and find out exactly what happened on their end:thumbsup:


Much appreciated. Mine is supposed to be in on the 24th but my roommates says 1-2 weeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Shipped today. Will be here by the 23rd.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

mine shipped too. wow! hope this deal doesnt suck


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

i wonder if the people who ordered the ones expected in stock will ship when they show up....or if jenson says NONONOONONONONONONONNO hope everyone who ordered one gets one


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah me too. T minus two days until I know.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

CdaleProph6 said:


> i wonder if the people who ordered the ones expected in stock will ship when they show up....or if jenson says NONONOONONONONONONONNO hope everyone who ordered one gets one


That's why I ordered the matte black instead of the olive. THe matte black was in stock and the olive was not. I figured if it was a mistake I'd better get it when the getting was good.

Hope it fits. I'm right between a medium and a large in most helmets. Sounds like I shoulda gone medium. We'll see.

Email from Jenson said it shipped today.


----------



## Satiro (Apr 21, 2009)

I was going to, but now it's up to $130 again grrr....


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

My wife's showed up today. looks like they are honoring their mistake!!!!

Woohoo!!!!

now i just got to wait for mine to come in stock and ship.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Fed Ex just delivered mine. I got charged $6 for shipping. Dude, WTF?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Got mine today as well.
I am STOKED. This helmet is amazing! 

Field of vision is HUGE you can barley see any part of the helmet with it on. It fits very similarly to a Giro Remedy but it feels like it 'holds' your head alittle more. Like a cup. 

Glad I picked one up.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang I wish I'd acted faster on this.


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Jenson is eating a lot of helmets right now... and whoever made that typo I'm sure got their walking papers... they had to have lost thousands on this little mistake.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Fed Ex just delivered mine. I got charged $6 for shipping. Dude, WTF?


I will help you out and take it off your hands for $40 to cover all your troubles.... :thumbsup:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Mine just shipped

edit: YAY


----------



## dezul43 (Apr 26, 2006)

i hope i get mine.


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

jesus! this is a nice friggin helmet. I hope no one got fired and how awesome is it that jenson honored this? even though it says they aren't responsible for errors on cost. this thing fits nice. way better than my old HJC from 2003. and it was 30 bucks!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

they certainly aren't flashy.. that's not necessarily a bad thing but they make their boring-ass logo huge


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

living on the east coast sucks....i want mine now......not till saturday apparently tho....oh well its not like i dont already have one

here is what i saw on their site

"Please note than an order acknowledgement received via email is not an acceptance and does not create a contract; we reserve the right to inspect all orders for accuracy prior to fulfillment. Jenson USA reserves to the right to cancel your order if a pricing error has been made."

maybe they didnt get a ton of orders....and figred instead of upsetting a bunch of happy riders, giving them a sweet deal instead


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

saturnine said:


> they certainly aren't flashy.. that's not necessarily a bad thing but they make their boring-ass logo huge


The black isn't flashy but the Jason Lopes signature model is over the top.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

saturnine said:


> they certainly aren't flashy.. that's not necessarily a bad thing but they make their boring-ass logo huge


Which is why I am having a buddy paint it.  Otherwise I would have gotten a colored one. 
The matte paintjob scratches and looks like poop in no time. I did a little test ride with the helmet tonight and just branches over hanging the trail left grey lines all over the damn thing...

It vents like no other helmet I have tried. More fresh air coming through the front port than I thought imaginable. Didnt have to take it off to climb!

Even at the regular price tag this is a great helmet. Never thought I would own anything but Giro Remedy, this proved me wrong!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Which is why I am having a buddy paint it.  Otherwise I would have gotten a colored one.
> The matte paintjob scratches and looks like poop in no time. I did a little test ride with the helmet tonight and just branches over hanging the trail left grey lines all over the damn thing...
> 
> It vents like no other helmet I have tried. More fresh air coming through the front port than I thought imaginable. Didnt have to take it off to climb!
> ...


I hate you......*grumbles about missing this deal* I have a pryme helmet, it fits great, but the beak is so damn close I'm making out with it 75% of the time...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

cyrix said:


> I hate you......*grumbles about missing this deal* I have a pryme helmet, it fits great, but the beak is so damn close I'm making out with it 75% of the time...


That was my 1st fullface. I did make out with that beak a few times. Almost broke my nose on the damn thing...

I would rather DH in a skate lid than a Pryme, looking back on it.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

More updates

so my wife got here matte black yesterday and strait out of the box she likes it more than her gyro remedy. she said the padding is softer and it doesn't have pressure points like the gyro.

*The best Update*

My black and white large that said it wouldn't be available until april 30th already shipped out. it should be her monday!!!!

man this was the score of a lifetime when it comes to helmets. im coming from a bellistic which i love and these seem like a step up in quality.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you ask me, Jenson may have just made, or kept, some customers by this one mistake. Looks like at least a dozen people on MTBR got themselves an awesome full-face, and Jenson didn't even try to pull a fast one on them and say, "Oops, it was a typo. We can't honor the price."

Personally, I've been a customer of Jenson for a while now, but the fact that they honored the mistaken price and kept rolling with it for the good of their customer base leads me to believe that someone in the higher-up at Jenson knows what they're doing, and has some morals. Also shows dedication to the cyclists who keep them in business.

Go JensonUSA!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn, I wish I had ordered one for myself too...
sweet helmet!!!


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks killer. Glad I went with the red and white. 

Funny thing when I was a I was super in to dinosaurs too. 

Must be a pretty cool kid with taste like that I know I am.:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Another*

Mine came today - flat black. Fit is perfect.

They will keep my business for sure - this was an obvious flub on their part, and they had no obligation to honor the orders, but they did. Props to 'em. For once, forgot to pack any of their stickers in the box though. I will dig my pile from previous purchases and rock one on the helmet. Awesome deal....


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

I have never got stickers from Jenson...hmmm.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

yellowjeep said:


> I have never got stickers from Jenson...hmmm.


Doh - my bad, I was thinking of the pricepoint stickers. No, never got Jenson stickers either....


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

HAHA I do have a **** ton of price point stickers though. I wish I did though I would totally rock them. I would have before but especially now.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Whoever said they run large was right. I usually am right between a large and a medium but usually end up with a large.

This large is huge. Anyone get a medium and wished they'd gotten a large and want to trade? 

Don't know why I didn't order both sizes at that price.:madman: :madman: 

Wonder how Jenson will handle exchanges on this one.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Just try to exchange it and pay for the shipping. They already counted it as a sale and expected to eat some of that cost it shouldn't be a big deal if they have the other one in stock.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah my large was too big as well which is weird cause i have a large bell bellistic that is a little tight.

if anyone tries to exchange theirs and has good results let me know. maybe ill try it.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmmm now I am kinda worried about my large I guess I will find out tomorrow AM. 

Edit. Well everybody had me worried over nothing. I guess my head is bigger than I thought because the large is spot on. Looks killer too. Thanks again for the heads up csermonet


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

my large is too big, arrived today, took my motorcycle helmet off and put the drop on...



anyone wanna swap a large for a medium?


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

*Large fits me.*

If anyone got a Large and doesn't know what to do with it. Please let me know. 
I'll buy it from you. Please...


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Yay for my gigantic head the large is perfect. Looks ****ing sweet too.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

mine showed up today

WPPL with photos of the new one along with my CG one that i already had

I might swap the pads from the new one out to my CG one....new things are nice especially when there effing cheap


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

climbingbubba said:


> if anyone tries to exchange theirs and has good results let me know. maybe ill try it.


Just talked to Jenson and at first he said "I'll just send you out a medium and when you get it, go ahead and send back the large". But when I asked about the price difference and if I'd still get the $30 deal he said, "Oh you're one of the lucky ones that got that deal, eh?"

Said they'd still honor it.... but then he said I'd have to send the Large back and then they'd exchange it for a medium. Guess they didn't want me hawking the L on eBay.:nono:

Still a good deal for me, but I won't be able to sell the Large. Sorry guys.

The medium was on back order so if someone out there has a new medium ''09 Bell Drop they want to trade, let me know before I send this back.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

KRob said:


> "Oh you're one of the lucky ones that got that deal, eh?".


i wonder how many people got the deal......


----------



## kylenan (May 1, 2009)

csermonet said:


> Saw this looking through stuff, good deal, figured I would pass it on :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HE290G10-Bell+Drop+Helmet+09.aspx


I've missed the deal, hope you all had better luck.


----------



## dezul43 (Apr 26, 2006)

i got my order in but they said it was out of stock. they then emailed me to let me know that the helmet will be in stock on may 6 and they will then send it. thats pretty cool. i will thank them when i have it in my hand.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey if anyone has a large they want to get rid of send me a PM...


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

just sent an email to them to thank them....will post response when i get it


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I weighed my Small Drop today. It comes in at a mind blowing 2.23lbs. Thats SUPER light. My small Giro Remedy is at 2.58lbs, which I thought was pretty light!


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder if anyone over at jenson got fired over this, probably cost them several thousand in profits.


----------



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

I Would have been in for 2 at $30


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Flystagg said:


> I wonder if anyone over at jenson got fired over this, probably cost them several thousand in profits.


I wonder too, but I'm also curious if that was a marketing stunt.

I hold them in higher regard now because they followed through - when their disclaimer plainly states they are not bound to do so. What cost them thousands in profits now, probably bought them a good number of customers, and its hard to put a price on positive word of mouth.

That said, I really do believe it was an accident, and hope nobody got cut because of it. I love my bargain full face


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

What goggles are people running with this helmet? 
This is my first full face and was just wondering if anybody knew of something that looked good on the Lopes model.


----------



## dezul43 (Apr 26, 2006)

just got mine. thanks jenson.


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

My friend got his matte green one yesterday.


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

no reply from jenson on getting my L exchanged for M, i'll shoot them another message.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

jutny said:


> no reply from jenson on getting my L exchanged for M, i'll shoot them another message.


Call 'em. They were very helpful over the phone. He told me to just send it back with the order number written on the outside of the box and a copy of the invoice inside describing what you want to have done.

I sent mine back last week and UPS says they got it Monday. I haven't heard anything from them yet, so I'll call them tomorrow if I don't get an e-mail or something acknowledging the receipt of the helmet and status of the Medium (He told me they were on back order when I talked to him on the phone).


----------



## glano (Apr 12, 2009)

*Is this the right fit?*

Hi,

I just picked up a Bell Drop Medium and I'm wondering if it fits correctly. It seems to fit the crown of my head ok but perhaps slightly too small/tight (will the foam pack out?). This biggest thing I'm concerned about is once I have the helmet fully on and strapped, I can grab the chin guard and rotate the helmet up so you can see my entire forehead up to my hairline -- is this correct ?

The large was wayyy too large so I'd have to go to another model if this isn't fitting properly.

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Mutchie (Oct 12, 2008)

CdaleProph6 said:


> i dont know what helmet you are talking about:skep: ..but the one i own is real comfy and its not that heavy and i feel super secure in it...thats why when i saw the deal i snagged another one(hope it shows up)...the Giro Remedy is essentially the same exact helmet...same company basically. and the deviant seems like its just a xc helmet with a chinbar...Bell has been making great products for a real long time and they stand by them as well.


my drop lopes fits like a glove, have tried the giro (also good), fox (fits small), new pro tec shovel head 2 (good). drop vents great, good visability and looks sharpe (unlike the owner). two thumbs up from me

ps giro and bell are the same company..... but slightly different fit


----------



## Goldvice (Apr 11, 2009)

If it's squeezing a little on your cheeks that's normal, but if it's really tight on your cheebones, that's bad. It can lead to headaches and less circulation in your head.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

holy dead thread revival but damn i still cant believe we got away with this! major props to jenson though for following through with this even though they didnt have to


----------

